

Ask HN: Trying to find article on extreme learning - brandoncarl

A few months back I'd read an article by a professor who wrote about a colleague that published 4 to 5 major papers a year. He or she accomplished this by learning a new topic and then applying it as deep as possible. I can't for the life of me find it anywhere...wondering if anybody BM'd/Kippt'd/Pocketed it?
======
thomasbk
My guess would be [http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/06/12/what-you-know-
matters-...](http://calnewport.com/blog/2012/06/12/what-you-know-matters-more-
than-what-you-do/)

~~~
brandoncarl
That is exactly it. Thank you SO much!

